# Help & Advice needed



## haleypapa (Aug 2, 2012)

HI, I am new to this forum and i was wondering if it will be okay to get help in editing photos in a certain way. I see alot of nice images and I know the quality of my shots are okay but i want to get some advice from a pro editor. Can anyone help if it is okay?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 2, 2012)

We'll help with editing, no problem! We need something to work with for starters. 
And are you shooting in raw or jpeg?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> We'll help with editing, no problem!


Oh we will, will we?  Looks show's up after a six month hiatus and jumps right in volunteering people!



 


Good to see you back MLeek!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 2, 2012)

tirediron said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > We'll help with editing, no problem!
> ...


And Tirediron will be the first to jump in and help you. 

I missed you! And Derrel and Charlie, and Bitter, and sm4him, and drex and probably a WHOLE LOT  more!  I hear Lightspeed is... um... no more. Such a sad day. LOL!


----------



## Designer (Aug 2, 2012)

haleypapa said:


> HI, I am new to this forum and i was wondering if it will be okay to get help in editing photos in a certain way. I see alot of nice images and I know the quality of my shots are okay but i want to get some advice from a pro editor. Can anyone help if it is okay?


What do you mean by: "..in a certain way."?  Does that mean you want someone to edit photos according to your specifications?


----------



## haleypapa (Aug 2, 2012)

thank you for all your replies. well basically someone edited a pic and i just want to know what it is they did in order to obtain that sort of clean and excellent photo. I shoot raw and I will post one of my images shortly.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 2, 2012)

Post a LINK to the one someone else edited so we can see what you are wanting to create.


----------



## haleypapa (Aug 2, 2012)

here is the facebook page EskayPhotography | Facebook

please let me know if you think the pictures are good or if i'm just thinking to high of them...thank you


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 2, 2012)

She's got some great stuff there. It's just a contrasty style. Very simple using the curves in Adobe Camera Raw/Lightroom. What are you using to edit?


----------



## haleypapa (Aug 2, 2012)

strictly lightroom..only use photoshop for pulling out objects and background changes etc...i dont like to use presets neither..i think it makes u a scam artist..lol


----------

